# Vacuum chamber for cutting boards



## Rich P. (Jan 27, 2019)

has anyone ever seen a vacuum chamber big enough for cutting boards? A friend came over the other day that makes cutting boards and wants to try putting one in a vacuum chamber with butcher block oil. 
I have no idea the details of even if it would work with oil but I told him I would post the question here

RichP


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 27, 2019)

It can be done. Would be a very large vac chamber. The cutting boards I've made are 12x18 so it would have to be a cylinder with a large enough diameter to fit said cutting board. kind of over kill but would cut down the finishing times for sure


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)

You would have to use a vacuum bag on something of that nature, which is fairly inexpensive. 
Trying to find a vat that size with a lid that would withstand the vacuum would be tough, and expensive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 27, 2019)

I thought about the bag but could not figure out how to stop the oil from going into the pump once the bag was vacuumed


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 27, 2019)

I have seen a round 7 gallon tank on eBay that was 16 inches by Best Value Vac ( I think). I was shorter and bigger than the 5 gallon one I use.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 27, 2019)

Could you connect a vacuum pump to a vacuum chamber and then connect the vacuum chamber to the vacuum bag? Would the oil in the vacuum bag then get sucked into the vacuum chamber and not go into the pump?
Rich


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> I have seen a round 7 gallon tank on eBay that was 16 inches by Best Value Vac ( I think). I was shorter and bigger than the 5 gallon one I use.



I've got the 10 gallon BVV pot... That one will set you back close to $300, (_lid is not recommended for wood stabilizing products_), then there is the cost of filling it with oil and what to do with all the waste oil. Bag is probably a better option. Has to be a way to do it, that's what it's designed for.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Could you connect a vacuum pump to a vacuum chamber and then connect the vacuum chamber to the vacuum bag? Would the oil in the vacuum bag then get sucked into the vacuum chamber and not go into the pump?
> Rich



Yep! That's what they're doing in the video up there. 

I believe @Schroedc may have first hand experience with the vacuum bagging deal.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)

I would think if you set a bowl in the bag, beneath your vacuum port, that you could probably prevent it from being sucked up. But that's going to be dependent upon how the port is situated on the bag as to whether that's possible.


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2019)

I think the bag would be the best way to go,but I believe it is unnecessary. If you let the board soak for a day or 2 it will absorb the oil with vacuum. I totally immerse mine in oil and it soaks all the way into the board. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2019)

You need a secondary chamber to catch excess oil so it doesn't go into the pump. Honestly, soak them a couple days making sure the level of cutting board oil stays above the board and it'll soak up more than enough. The other side to using vacuum, if you get a ton into the inside and it gets warm later, it can weep oil for quite some time and a customer may not want it weeping on their counter or table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 28, 2019)

I will pass everyone’s reply’s on to him

Thank you for your help

RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> I think the bag would be the best way to go,but I believe it is unnecessary. If you let the board soak for a day or 2 it will absorb the oil with vacuum. I totally immerse mine in oil and it soaks all the way into the board. Tony


I wonder if you heated the oil to say 120 degrees if it would soak in faster or more completely. The wood pores would expand with the heat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I wonder if you heated the oil to say 120 degrees if it would soak in faster or more completely. The wood pores would expand with the heat.



On mine Larry I do a 2-step finish. I soak them in straight mineral oil, let that dry then apply 3 coats of heated mineral oil/beeswax mix. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

